# new pics of my 72 project uploaded



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

I just added some new pics of my 1972 GTO project to my folder.
I primed it and excitedly drove it out into the sunlight....only to get waved at by the car. Ran back to the parts store for a flex block. Now I'm back to filling and sanding. Honestly I'm getting tired of this stage and am anxious to get a color other than Gray on it. I keep blocking though as I know what shows in primer surely will show once the color is on. Was nice to see her in one color though.
Click the pics thing under my name if u want to see.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks sweet!......now keep blockin' !!:cheers Eric


----------

